# Smoker wind break



## mofo (Apr 6, 2009)

Has anyone built and have pictures of, a portable windbreak for their smoker? I need to build one for my GOSM and was looking for ideas. It can get pretty blustery here in Kansas this time of year... Saturday, I smoked two turkey breasts and a couple of chickens and they just didn't have a lot of smoke taste to them. I could not get above 245 and the wind was around 30 - 35 mph.


----------



## azrocker (Apr 6, 2009)

I am building a special patio and I thnk I will look into a wind break for it. Had a rough smoke this weekend.


----------



## seenred (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been having the same problem here in Oklahoma with my GOSM.  Up until now I've been tryin' using my SUV and a corner of the house to break the wind, which just ain't gettin' it done.  I have a couple of sheets of 4x8 plywood left over from a project last year, and I've been thinkin' of figuring out a way to use these to build an effective yet mobile wind break.  I want to be able to set it up for winds from any direction, then move it/store it when I'm finished.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 6, 2009)

Ha!  I tried that one too, moved my car next to the house but the wind just whipped right through anyway.

Why not get a piece of fencing or plywood, put a few stakes on both sides so it will not blow away or crush you.  That's the setup I have used many times, just pull the stakes or even pipes out of the ground when finished and you can store the wood away.


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 6, 2009)

I am not sure what they are "really" called but I saw a guy at a Chili Cook Off using what we call Welding Block Stands, They are about 4 foot wide and about 6 foot tall, metal frame with a fire retardant cloth tied to the frames.
He had 4 of them and just arranged them around his cooker. May work

I did a quick search, they are actually called welding screens.. here is a link

http://store.weldingdepot.com/cgi/we...ml?id=JMufTNic


----------



## 49tandc (Apr 6, 2009)

A couple of possibilities - Cement backerboard or (easier) Thermyply.

Thermoply has some insulative qualities - foil side toward smoker.  And if you make "hinges" - to connect the sides to the back, out of duct tape... 2 strips of tape, top-to bottom.  One on the inside of the seam and then another on the outside - the whole thing folds up easily when not needed.

49T&C


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 6, 2009)

I ended up moving the GOSM up against a 6 ft. fence. It helps but it ain't bulletproof.


----------



## ddave (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes.



Two 4' x 8' sheets of 1/2" OSB cut 60" with hinges. The heght is up to you.  Folds for storage. It's a little heavy but with the wind you're talking about, it sounds like heavy would be an advantage. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## fire it up (Apr 6, 2009)

Dave, how do you support it from blowing over?


----------



## drlouis (Apr 6, 2009)

I use mine on my deck, when the wind is really bad I bungie cord a sheet of plywood cut to about 4x5 to the railing on the upwind side, works ok

DDave:  that would be nice, but no way it would would stand up in winds we get here in Nebraska


----------



## mofo (Apr 6, 2009)

"DDave: that would be nice, but no way it would would stand up in winds we get here in Nebraska"

I agree with that. Our Kansas winds would take out the plywood AND and smoker...


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 6, 2009)

With those Welding Screens or The set up DDave uses you could always use tent type stakes and rope to tie them down and secure them so the wind wont blow them down.......assuming you are set up on grass or dirt


----------



## uncle_lar (Apr 6, 2009)

I made this one out of a couple old hollow core doors screwed together and screwed some old metal shelving on the top 
left a slit on the top in the back about 3" to let the smoke out.
I have smoke on very cold illinois temps and winds in the 30s and it works great


----------



## ddave (Apr 6, 2009)

I've never really had to worry about it.

















Holy cow, guys!! I thought it was windy here. Apparently, I have it better than I thought. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 And I have a nwe found respect for you folks you live in those states and still smoke in the wind, that's for sure!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Dave


----------



## vtanker (Apr 6, 2009)

I grew up in El Paso TX, We did not have a spring! We just watched New Mexico blow by for three months! I'm glad I dont deal with wind like that anymore!


----------



## johnd (Apr 6, 2009)

Mine's kinda heavy but it works good, and the wind doesn't blow it down.


----------



## hawkman1 (Apr 6, 2009)

I haven’t done it yet but have been planning to use some emt electrical pipe. Put a piece of 1 ½ inch emt in the ground every 2 or 3 Ft aprox 2 – 3 ft in the ground flush with the ground. Then take a few 1 inch sticks of emt as tall as you want the wind break and attach a piece of canvas to them spaced the same as the pipes you put into the ground. Just leave 2-3 ft of emt on one end with no canvas. 

Stick the canvas pipes in the ground pipes then roll it up when you’re done. You can do this around the entire smoker if you want and just put it up where it’s needed.


----------



## drlouis (Apr 6, 2009)

I've had the wind push my picnic table all the way across my deck (14').  Its pushed my 24" smoke vault a couple of feet - the force it would apply to a sheet of plywood... yeah the smoker would go down.


----------



## uncle_lar (Apr 6, 2009)

I actually had the wind blow my GOSM over!!  fortunately it did not have a load 
of meat in it!


----------



## azrocker (Apr 6, 2009)

My plywood would be in Texas by now! It was real windy today and yesterday!

UV Index:                   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                     2 Low                                                             Wind:                   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                     From NW at 21 mph 
 gusting to 31 mph                                                             Humidity:                   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                     22%                                                             Pressure:                   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                                          30.30 in.                               
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









                                                              Dew Point:                   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                     12°F                                                                             Visibility:                   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                     10.0 miles


----------



## uncle_lar (Apr 6, 2009)

Holy cow, guys!! I thought it was windy here. Apparently, I have it better than I thought. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 And I have a nwe found respect for you folks you live in those states and still smoke in the wind, that's for sure!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Dave[/quote]

and on top of trying to smoke in all this wind! we have to Golf in it too!!!!
and spring doesnt want to get here! it was in the 30s today!!


----------



## fire it up (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice johnd, you get points for that one.  Snow like that and I'm thawing out a fattie and not even thinking of firing up the smoker.
What were you smoking, do you remember?


----------



## morkdach (Apr 6, 2009)

no such thing as portable unless ya catch it on the rebound in kansas. so heres what i did shove it in a out house lol.





after & befor pics. good luck.


----------



## johnd (Apr 6, 2009)

Fire it up, That picture was taken superbowl night about halftime. -12* I had a pork loin a fatty and some armadillo eggs on. Didn't get any finished pics.


----------



## mofo (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice setup there Terry...


----------



## smoke freak (Apr 7, 2009)

OK guys. Im smack dab in the middle of Kansas . The town Im in is so flat you can see from one side to the other. My point? I know the wind. It sucks!

After siding my garage I had enough scraps of the cedar pressboard siding leftover to build two 5'X5' sections. I hinged them in the middle so they come apart and can be repositioned in any setup I need. They dont work miracles but they do give me a fighting chance in the Kansas winds. Yes the have blown over a couple times but in those times... I had sense enough not to be smokin! Yes in Kansas/Oklahoma/Nebraska/Texas/Etc...
we do cook in some extreme conditions. We learn to deal with it and we learn to retreat from it from time to time. The wind is not our friend but the smoke must roll on! Or not...

Oh yeah... my wife calls my wind break the Great Wall of Barbecue. It is...


----------



## mofo (Apr 7, 2009)

SmokeFreak..

got a camera? Would like to see a picture of your Great Wall.

thanks!


----------



## seenred (Apr 7, 2009)

The wind blew so hard at my house yesterday, it blew the neighbor's st. bernard over the fence into my yard. (windy)  I played golf on saturday and hit one tee shot that came down in Arkansas.  (downwind)  I hit another tee shot that hit my playin' partner.... HE WAS BEHIND ME! (upwind)  What I'm sayin' is its windy here(me too)


----------



## drlouis (May 6, 2009)

I know this thread is kinda old, but I finally remembered to snap a pic of my windbreak.  If it's _really _blowing I add 2 more bungie straps to the bottom, and move the smoker closer to the board.


----------



## afreetrapper (May 7, 2009)

Here in Kansas the wind blows twice a year once to the north and once to the south the only calm day is when it changes directions. I have a second floor balcony and I get plenty of wind.


----------



## palladini (Aug 27, 2013)

Fire it up said:


> Dave, how do you support it from blowing over?


That would be easy.  Some rope, several tent pegs, a drill, your done, providing your on grass, omit the tent pegs if on a deck.  Easy to do.


----------



## slider n copa (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a small MasterBuilt vertical that i put backed up to a wall 6in away and I put a layer of aluminum foil across the 3 sets of exposed legs,, Lets me turn the burner way down without it getting blown out.


----------



## illini40 (Feb 16, 2017)

Sorry to resurface such an old thread, but I have not found other more recent posts.

Are there any new updates or attempts to make a wind break?

I have a gas smoker, and I think that the wind at the bottom is causing the temps to jump like crazy. In the northern Illinois flat lands, we have some wind and when there is some wind, it seems that I cannot keep my temps below 250* and constantly jumping up over 350*.

Looking for some guidance...


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 16, 2017)

Saw someone recenly who'd taken cement backer board, cut pieces to size, painted them to match, and had them up against the legs on 3 sides.  Heavy enough that they won't get blown away, and is a little more aesthetically pleasing than other methods.


----------



## illini40 (Feb 16, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Saw someone recenly who'd taken cement backer board, cut pieces to size, painted them to match, and had them up against the legs on 3 sides.  Heavy enough that they won't get blown away, and is a little more aesthetically pleasing than other methods.



That's an interesting idea. That may work for me, since I think the open bottom around the burner is causing the spikes in temp.

Were the backer boards just leaning against the legs? Maybe a silly question but any concerns of that material being flammable? I don't have experience with it.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 16, 2017)

I think they were leaning against the legs:  don't think they'd bolted them on.  The "board" is actually made of concrete, so no, it won't burn.  It's used largely as a tile backer for showers and tub areas:  Google "cement backer board" and you'll have a bunch of site options pull up.  Depot, Lowes, Menards all carry it--usually 3' x 5' sheets that are half-inch or 5/8".  Durock is one brand name--lemme know if you need anything else.


----------



## illini40 (Feb 16, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> I think they were leaning against the legs:  don't think they'd bolted them on.  The "board" is actually made of concrete, so no, it won't burn.  It's used largely as a tile backer for showers and tub areas:  Google "cement backer board" and you'll have a bunch of site options pull up.  Depot, Lowes, Menards all carry it--usually 3' x 5' sheets that are half-inch or 5/8".  Durock is one brand name--lemme know if you need anything else.



Thanks! Hopefully I'll make a Menards run this weekend.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 16, 2017)

illini40 said:


> Thanks! Hopefully I'll make a Menards run this weekend.


My pleasure:  let us know how it turns out.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 16, 2017)

Last thought, if you go this route:  get some industrial Velcro that has adhesive backing on both the hook and loop sections.  Cut them to fit, put some of the loop on the legs, and the hooks on the backer board:  adhesive should be aggressive enough that it sticks to the cement board.  When you need the windbreaks, slap 'em on and you're good to go--pull them off when you don't.  Get black Velcro to match your frame, and put the loops on the frame:  that way, it's not grabbing you/your wife/your kids/your dog/your cat/etc., every time you brush up against it like the hooks will.


----------



## r2 builders (Feb 16, 2017)

I have a Masterbuilt propane Smoker and was having the same issues with the inability to hold Temps below 250.
I made skirts out of cement board (painted black with high temperature spray paint) and placed them against the legs of the smoker. I followed the same angle as the legs. This has helped with wind blowout of the flame at a low level. The other thing I did was add a needle valve.
This has allowed me to dial in the temp with much more accuracy than the stock control valve.
I used high temperature foil tape to block some of the vent holes coming into the chamber. 
These three mods have allowed me to hold Temps below 200.
It's night-time here but will post some pics this weekend.

r2


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 16, 2017)

r2 Builders said:


> I have a Masterbuilt propane Smoker and was having the same issues with the inability to hold Temps below 250.
> I made skirts out of cement board (painted black with high temperature spray paint) and placed them against the legs of the smoker. I followed the same angle as the legs. This has helped with wind blowout of the flame at a low level. The other thing I did was add a needle valve.
> This has allowed me to dial in the temp with much more accuracy than the stock control valve.
> I used high temperature foil tape to block some of the vent holes coming into the chamber.
> ...


Here's your man, Illini:  r2, without the d2, is who I recalled using this method.  Well done, r2--my memory's dang good, it's just too short.  What were we talking about again??


----------



## r2 builders (Feb 16, 2017)

And here I thought you forgot all about me


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 16, 2017)

Who are you again??   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Out of curiosity, how do you like the propane?  I see so many posting about the electrics and the issues around them, that if I were going to get an upright like this it would be a gasser.  Understand the wind/flameout issues inherent to a gas bottle, but those seem more easily overcome than all the intricacies of electronic controls when they want to crap out.


----------



## r2 builders (Feb 16, 2017)

Just another forum member lol.

I have only used propane so far so my knowledge of other methods is nil.
My experience with propane so far is it has to be tended to periodically. 
You can't just set it up then leave.
Monitoring the Temps and smoke takes a bit of diligence.
Adding the skirts, needle valve and a few other mods picked up from the forums makes a big difference in usability and performance. 
I hear electric is way easier to handle but for some reason I like Gass.

r2


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 16, 2017)

r2 Builders said:


> Just another forum member lol.
> 
> I have only used propane so far so my knowledge of other methods is nil.
> My experience with propane so far is it has to be tended to periodically.
> ...


I hear the same thing as you about the electrics, but when they puke out, trying to revive one can be like chasing a rabbit down a hole.  You're always reading about someone having to replace control boards, putting in a PID, capacitors, rewiring, spuds, switches, etc., etc., etc., and something that I'd rather not have to worry about:  goodness knows there's already enough things in this world that are frustrating, and I'd rather not have another.  Yet you seldom hear about issues with gas:  oh, wait, yes you do.  And it comes from the guy who has 2 pounds left in a 20 pound tank and his fire went out partway through an overnight 15 pound brisket cook.  Or the dumbarse who used his lighter as a flashlight to look inside the smoker to see if his fire was still lit.  Other than those, you really don't hear much.


----------



## r2 builders (Feb 16, 2017)

Well something you or may not have seen about propane smokers. 
See an old thread of mine called "now that was stupid"


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 16, 2017)

r2 Builders said:


> Well something you or may not have seen about propane smokers.
> See an old thread of mine called "now that was stupid"


Oops, sorry, didn't mean to call you a dumbarse in the post above:  my bad.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     I do remember that thread (after having just read it again) and you're THAT guy (
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)--glad you're OK.  Omak likes to roll that story out about the Wisconsin guy whenever gassers get brought into play:  he does have a point, that safety is key with these.  Oddly enough, the guy who blew himself up lived in my wife's hometown, about an hour and a half from here.  I'm going to put a burner into my offset stick burner once the ice and snow goes away and I can get it back out again:  it won't be a permanent setup, but one that I can drop in the firebox if I don't feel like tending a wood & charcoal fire all day long.  Have the burner, hose with needle valve & regulator, just need the weather to cooperate.  Company makes these setups for about $90 that I'd seen and gave me the idea:  I think I might be into it for less than $20.


----------



## illini40 (Feb 17, 2017)

I picked up a cement backer board from Menards this evening. Never worked with this stuff and it looks a little rough. Any suggestions on clean cuts that end up not looking like junk on the smoker?


----------



## r2 builders (Feb 17, 2017)

I first made templates out of cardboard to get the shape. My smokers legs are flared out so I scribed the cardboard at the same angle as the legs.
Laid those out on the cement board and traced the pattern. 
With a framing square as a straight edge I used a razor knife to cut the board. 
It takes several passes with the knife to cut all the way through. I then painted all the surfaces with high temperature back paint.
It's a lot like cutting drywall just more dense.
I will take some pics of mine tomorrow and post.
Does that help?

r2


----------



## illini40 (Feb 17, 2017)

r2 Builders said:


> I first made templates out of cardboard to get the shape. My smokers legs are flared out so I scribed the cardboard at the same angle as the legs.
> Laid those out on the cement board and traced the pattern.
> With a framing square as a straight edge I used a razor knife to cut the board.
> It takes several passes with the knife to cut all the way through. I then painted all the surfaces with high temperature back paint.
> ...



Perfect - thank you! Yes, that makes sense. I assumed I could handle it like drywall. Any thoughts on a jig saw to get a cleaner cut? I think the board I picked up is 1/2" thick and just seems like a utility knife may have a tough time making passes.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 18, 2017)

I haven't, but I'd think you would need to cut it at a high speed with a fine tooth bit.  Try it on a small, scrap area and see what happens.


----------



## r2 builders (Feb 18, 2017)

A jigsaw or other type of cutter with a fine blade should work. 

















20170218_070627.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Feb 18, 2017


















20170218_070639.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Feb 18, 2017


----------



## r2 builders (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi illini,
Just wondering if you tried the cement board for a wind break.


----------



## illini40 (Mar 4, 2017)

r2 Builders said:


> Hi illini,
> Just wondering if you tried the cement board for a wind break.



Sorry for the delay - got a bit busy. Unfortunately I did not get a chance to get some cement board and make the pieces.

I did fire up the smoker to do a fatty today. I moved it to my porch area to get the smoker more out of the wind. I also used an 8x8" cat iron skillet for my wood chips. The smoker temp maintained much better today. Not sure if it was a combination of the location and cast iron skillet or not.

I did however notice that I do not think I got as much smoke today. If using a cast iron skillet, do I need to do anything different? I sat the skillet on the chip pan. It slid right under the water pan.


----------



## r2 builders (Mar 4, 2017)

When I decided to switch to a CI skillet I pulled the stock chip pan out. I didn't think to leave it in place and using it as a base as some have.
I put a small cookie rack on top of the burner and set my skillet on that.
What I have found with is the skillet in my application does have hot spots. 
Can you try setting your skillet closer to the burner?
Mine being on a rack directly on top of the burner gives me good smoke.

Make sense?

r2


----------



## mikeintn (Mar 11, 2017)

r2 Builders said:


> When I decided to switch to a CI skillet I pulled the stock chip pan out. I didn't think to leave it in place and using it as a base as some have.
> I put a small cookie rack on top of the burner and set my skillet on that.
> What I have found with is the skillet in my application does have hot spots.
> Can you try setting your skillet closer to the burner?
> ...


I put my cast iron skillet up on legs - three long carriage bolts, 6 nuts (can't remember if I used any washers or not).  Killed my soul to drill three holes in a perfectly good cast iron skillet, but drill them I did (thankfully it wasn't old cast, but a new skillet I bought from Wally World).  It sits about three or four inches above my burner, I think - works like a champ!

Thank you for the hardibacker wind break idea.  Fought wind gusts yesterday while doing some ribs, and was afraid to set the burner too low for fear it would blow out.  Already made me some cardboard patterns, just didn't know what I was going to make them out of.


----------



## mikeintn (Mar 27, 2017)

Just a followup - Here are some pictures of the windbreaks I made out of a sheet of durarock backerboard.  I cut them out with an oscillating multitool, tried to wrap the edges with duct tape, and painted them black with high temp paint.  I have a feeling I'll be replacing the tape.  I used industrial strength vecro to attach them to the legs of my smoker.












20170326_171452.jpg



__ mikeintn
__ Mar 27, 2017


















20170326_171506.jpg



__ mikeintn
__ Mar 27, 2017


















20170326_171501.jpg



__ mikeintn
__ Mar 27, 2017


















20170326_171518.jpg



__ mikeintn
__ Mar 27, 2017


----------

